# Foros Acerca del Foro Críticas y Sugerencias  Charlas en forum y congresos

## Gustavo Adolfo Rodriguez

Mediante el presente indicar una sugerencia para que hagan llegar a los gestores de los diferentes Forum, Simposium y congresos a los cuales participo con regularidad, ya que nos permiten mejorar nuestra apreciación hacia los aspectos productivos desde sus diversos ángulos. 
la sugerencia radica en que se toquen mayor cantidad de temas de cosecha y postcosecha, se sabe que muchas empresas quieren tomar como secreto sus problemas pero ya es tiempo que se aperturen y comenten la situación en la que se encuentran, por ejemplo se pueden tratar los siguientes temas: tipos de mancha negra en la palta (identificar para tratarla), el manejo de frío es muy importante para fruta climatérica (curva de temperatura), tratamientos térmicos para mango Europa, enfermedades postcosecha, contaminación en cosecha, como armar un buen plan de calidad para la reducción de problemas de postcosecha, correlación de enfermedades de postcosecha con la producción de campo (deficiencias nutricionales, microorganismos, etc).  
Existen buenos profesionales en las diferentes plantas que pueden aportar con dichos temas basados en sus experiencias. 
atentamente,Temas similares: Artículo: Importadoras asiáticas participarán en Fruitnet Perú - Asia Export Forum 2015 Agrónomo brasileño dictó charlas a cafetaleros peruanos en Jaén y Quillabamba Artículo: Quillabamba será sede de fórum Cambio Climático y Café Sostenible Artículo: Fórum sobre enfoques tecnológicos para cacaocultura se realizó en Tingo María

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

